# Physiological word search



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 21, 2011)

Post the first three words you find.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 21, 2011)

Naked Kiss Maniac

anyone?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2011)

crush fool leave?

can i try again?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 21, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> crush fool leave?
> 
> can i try again?


Wierd, I got the same. Am I a Narayan?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno, but see here


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 21, 2011)

Wisdom Present Fury.

So I'm a spastic genius who is a gift to the world.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 21, 2011)

Lice
Passion
Bail




okay....


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2011)

Dread
Secret
Deed

Then I was all "WTF, is this just filled with doom?" and looked for a few more words.

Malice
Kick
Peep






Okay I'm not inviting myself to any parties.


----------



## Westside (Mar 21, 2011)

Winsdom
Present
Past


fuck rite off...


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 21, 2011)

Sin
Enigma
Kiss


Hmmm... intruiging


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 21, 2011)

I found:
Rage 
Mania
Made
....?

My brother found:
Secret 
Gore
Naked
...!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 21, 2011)

Secret
Fool
Maniac

:S
i wanna redo it >.<

2nd try:

Murder
Kick
Feel

-.-


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2011)

a redo, sweet, dread and naked.


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 21, 2011)

Past, secret, and meme...


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 21, 2011)

I refuse to coöperate with this.
With this.
I refuse


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 21, 2011)

Troll, spam, flame


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2011)

Sin
Fool
Dread

Well that was happy...

2nd try:

Risk
Rage
Seceret


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it means psychological. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, "crush, malice, rage".
That doesn't suit me at all.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 21, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I think it means psychological.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Physiology and psychology are two different things. 
This would come under  Physiological psychology, the act of interpreting how a person reacts with parts of their body depending on memory. So with this, we look at the letters and our eyes/brain react and make us find the words that have more meaning to us before any other one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So the words don't really have anything to do with our personality per say.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know physiology and psychology are different.

(Also, it's _per se_.)


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 21, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I know physiology and psychology are different.
> 
> (Also, it's _per se_.)


potato patato~


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2011)

these crush peep?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm. Dream, Present, Enigma. I managed to get words I really like. (although I do have a tendency to look at vertical words first)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Catboy, adorable, and awesome. I am not sure if they are in there, but I saw them!


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 24, 2011)

secret , fool , maniac...thats just like me


----------



## ThommyDude (Mar 24, 2011)

naked, cut, kick...

seriously?!


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 24, 2011)

arm
made 
malice


----------



## Nujui (Mar 24, 2011)

The See Crush.

What does that mean?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 24, 2011)

Meme Weed Rage


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 24, 2011)

*WEED RAGE!*

(sorry, one 'temper will get that joke)


my own words were Enigma Secrets and Pass.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 24, 2011)

Crush
Meme
Passion

WTF


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 24, 2011)

Secret
Kick
Coke


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2011)

ince Vulpes linked to this, I'm assuming he's ok with reviving a dead topic.

Bad
Beautiful
Whore

PS - this is real. Why the fuck is this in EoF?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

Broke
+
Pretty
+
Whore
=
Me becoming a porn star~!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Nude, naked, kiss 



Spoiler


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 31, 2011)

PASSION
COKE
CUM
O.o


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

Ease
Nig 
Suicides


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2011)

MANIAC 
PASSION 
KICK


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 31, 2011)

Leave , bail , men

Interesting


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 31, 2011)

Wisdom, present, chat


----------



## Gore (Oct 31, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> I found:
> Rage
> Mania
> Made
> ...



Uhhh no.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 31, 2011)

Sin
Wisdom
Passion

...not sure what that means?


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Oct 31, 2011)

Secret naked follow


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2011)

ASS KICK BOTTOM


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> ASS KICK BOTTOM



In this case "bottom" is a sexual term, and refers to one who takes a more "receptive" role in the bedroom.

So in other words you're quite good at being the feminine one.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Oct 31, 2011)

Bail, Lust, The

Boring.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 31, 2011)

lust man meme


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > ASS KICK BOTTOM
> ...


really? 

well, at least I kick ass doing it


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 2, 2011)

I found...

Lust
Hate
Pass

I guess that means I don't like Laura Faust.


----------

